# 2 bugs for identification



## sekibun (May 28, 2014)

Could you please help me identify two kinds of bugs from my terrarium? 
Videos where you can see them:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl5XKZ2K_MQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO6TzBKN68w


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Video 1 - Some kind of mite.

Video 2 - Some kind of springtail, they seem like temperate whites to me (_Folsomia candida_).


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Jjl said:


> Video 1 - Some kind of mite.
> 
> Video 2 - Some kind of springtail, they seem like temperate whites to me (_Folsomia candida_).


I agree the second one is a springtail.

The first one looks more like an insect nymph (maybe a weevil?) to me. A mite would have 8 legs. The bug in question looks to me to have 6 legs and 2 antenna. (but I am not an entomologist )


----------



## Curtis (Mar 6, 2017)

New here, been lurking as I build my first viv. The second bugs are definitely springtails. I also have the first big in my tank except mine are a little more pale. I don't see them at all until I mist and then there are tons. My tank has no herps in it yet until I figure out what to do about them. 

Upon Google search, I thought they were fungus gnat predator mites. I had a few fungus gnats and I got rid of them with simple circulation, and now I'm hoping these insects die off, but they haven't started yet...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jjl said:


> Video 1 - Some kind of mite.
> 
> Video 2 - Some kind of springtail, they seem like temperate whites to me (_Folsomia candida_).


The first one is a mite. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Video 1- Looks like a mite .
Video 2- Looks like a springtail.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

The first is a mesostigmatid mite (you can almost see the outline of a peritreme on the opisthosoma). Though I'd need to clear it out and look under the scope to key it out. 
The second is what appears to be an isotomid springtail.


----------

